# [NDS-Card] Issuing Bank is required



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 13, 2015)

I bought a prepaid Visa card from Walmart, so I don't have a bank that issued it to me.

Screenshot:





How do I buy it?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 14, 2015)

Can someone please reply?


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 14, 2015)

Prepaid cards don't always work exactly like real cards, but the money's still got to be coming from some bank. If it's not written on the card somewhere, guess you can' t use that card for this store.

Edit:
Some quick googling and it appears Walmart prepaid cards are issued by Green Dot Bank, but I suggest you make sure of this first, and don't just take my jr detective work as word of law.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 14, 2015)

tbb043 said:


> Prepaid cards don't always work exactly like real cards, but the money's still got to be coming from some bank. If it's not written on the card somewhere, guess you can' t use that card for this store.
> 
> Edit:
> Some quick googling and it appears Walmart prepaid cards are issued by Green Dot Bank, but I suggest you make sure of this first, and don't just take my jr detective work as word of law.


I bought 2 of them, one is green dot, idk the other one:


----------

